# LMR Wade - Bass Island - 10/25



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I took OSG's advise and hit Bass Island for my part in the retaliation. Let me back up a bit though for a bit of fun.....
I got out of a meeting near downtown at 12:30. What to do, what to do? Right, like I hadn't been thinking about fishing since the second I walked outside in the morning to be greeted by this, the best of the Indian summer, day. 
As I sat in the parking lot, utilizing the OHub app on my phone, I review old posts and stop on OSG's post about Bass Island. This one is perfect because I only have around an hour and a half. That's right, I'm going into the belly of the eastsiders capital.
I pull into the park to be greeted by that , "you must not be from around here" look by the bike riders, lunchers, kayakers and speed walkers.
I get out of my Chevrolet and see the lunchers eyeballing my "old" 2005 SUV. Immediatly they begin cupping their hands to their mouths and whispering to each other while looking my way. WTF?
A nice fellow with a little dainty dog asked if I was going fishing. I told him that I was. He sounded alot like Thurston Howell III ( as a matter of fact most folks I could hear did) After a moment or two talking he said, "your not from around here are you"? 
What? I ask
"Well, he said, you are drinking a Kroger brand bottled water".
He was drinking Perrier
""And you don't have an Eastsider sticker on your _chevy_ he stated.
"It's OK" he said, " I have friends that are westsiders. The guy that cuts my grass is a westsider".
I tell him that I need to get going and he begins telling me that if I take a 5 weight rod with a wooly bugger......
I'm not fly fishing I say.
"of course your not, why would you"?
Confused, I smile, push his dainty dog with my big foot and excuse myself.
He climbed into his 2013 Lexus mega SUV and rolled out of the lot.
His plates read "GOBIGBLU"
I walk to the river and see a family of seven on the island with a checkered cloth and a lunch spread that rivaled an Easter dinner.
They were all wearing sweater vests in seasonal colors and sounded like Thurston Howell III.... OK enough fun....
I hit the area OSG had described. It is one of the nicest looking few hundred yards of river I have seen on the LMR. It will be on my hit list next summer as it is right in my wheelhouse. Lots of riffles that dump into holes. I like the hydrolics going on here for sure.
I throw the disco lemonade aka school bus aka magic bus, a white grub on a 1/4 oz jig head and a popper in the calmer waters and don't get even a sniff. 
90 minutes in some of the fishiest looking water around and I can't buy a bite.
I made my way back to my _old_ SUV.
Talked to a few guys from the Sciota County area and told them about the area that OSG asked us to hit. I took liberties about how good of a hole it was and told them to hit it often....even if it is on the east side of town


----------



## Gumbers (Oct 1, 2012)

The pool below that first riffle down river of the bridge is what usually produces for me; get's a mixed bag of species too in that area. Haven't fished that stretch in a couple of months, but might have to hit it up and avenge OSG.

That being said, I live in eastside yuppie Mecca, Hyde Park, and it's really not nearly as pretentious as people believe it to be -- this coming from someone that drives a '99 SUV and has nightmares about student loans. Entertaining hyperbole nonetheless.


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Ha! That was funny. So, I take it that there's an east/west rivalry thing going on in Cincy, huh? I live in KY, so I get it from both sides. And the locals can tell I'm not from here because I don't wear blue sweatwear everyplace I go and don't have capital K tattooed somewhere. They look at me strange too. Some of the best posts on here come when guys get skunked!

BTW, certain fly fisherman can be every bit as snotty as wine conoisseurs and jazz aficionados, and that's fast company. I suspect those kinds might not post on here.

Once I was in a tackle shop in Kalispell, Montana, heading into the mountains on a backpacking/fly fishing trip, and I asked the guy if there was a popular local dry fly pattern. I knew it was a dumb question, but I was just talking. It made him size me up for a greenhorn so he presented me with this huge, multicolored monstrosity, a good inch long with bright red body, green and yellow wings, tinsel and rubber and beads and stuff, enough to scare the crap out of a hungry largemouth, forget a cutthroat. Jerk. I got P.O.ed and told him, awesome, I'll take it home and hang it on my Christmas tree. Only then did he feel bad. He suggested a small green drake pattern that had been getting him action lately. I went to another shop and found the pattern, and caught 20+ cutthroats on it in Strawberry Creek. That was way in the back country, though; those fish probably would have hit dryer lint. Still, I avoid fly fisherman until I can tell if they're nice guys or not. They're sometimes not.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

It's good to hear someone mention Kalispell. My brother lived in Whitefish for a few years and I'd go visit him and head into GNP for some great backpacks.y friend and I once flew into Missoula and drove up to Whitefish. We stopped in Kalispell on our way to GNP. we were so impressed with the town that we stopped there again on our way back. We fished in one of The lakes for cutty's


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Me and a buddy jumped a Greyhound Bus and rode it out to Great Falls after we finished 8th grade. His brother lived out there. Who lets their kids jump on a bus by themselves to travel cross country? It was a great adventure, the bus ride and the stay in Montana. We camped in Glacier, Yellowstone, and on St. Mary's mountain. We caught some nice trout for a couple of kids. Good times back in '78


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Times have changed. I don't think the country is any more dangerous now than it was then, but attitudes have completely changed. My son doesn't have anything close to the range and freedom I had at his age, but also he doesn't seem to want it. I think he can't even imagine it.

We looped up through Glacier on the way back to Missoula from Kalispell, but did our trip in the Bob Marshall wilderness. GNP was amazing. In the Bob, we saw two other hikers just once and four rangers on horseback, and that was it for 10 days. It was a great trip. Rainbows in the lakes and cutthroats in the streams. Trout for dinner every night, and we release 20x more than we kept.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

zuelkek said:


> Once I was in a tackle shop in Kalispell, Montana, heading into the mountains on a backpacking/fly fishing trip...


Nothing better than that, my wife and I took a month long backpacking/flyfishing trip in Rocky Mountain National Park years ago. One of the greatest experiences of my life.

Co-anglers story was awesome funny. Luckily up here in the Lebanon, Morrow, South Leb area you guys aren't eastsiders or westsiders your citypeople...

Its been my experience that the fancier the guys flyfishing tackle the less likely he is to be a good fisherman and just a blowhard. I'm not saying K-mart junk but give me the guy with the St Croix or ten year old Fenwick over the guy with this years thousand dollar Thomas and Thomas rod anyday. Same with lingo when you meet the guy and he says the "Ephemerella subvaria are hatching" he usually catches half what the guy who says "I dunno some kind of hendrickson maybe" is catching. The first guy is just repeating what the guy in the flyshop told him. I shouldn't talk tho, I own way more flyfishing tackle than conventional tackle. Hmmm I'd love to replace my broken down old pickup with a new suv and see if I become a snot... donations anyone?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I fly fish 80% of the time and the other percentage of time I attach a "float" and a bare hook and some crayfish/minnow or whatever bait I can catch. There are definitely some interesting people at Bass Island but it doesn't stop me from fishing there every once in a while. I agree some fly fisherman can be snotty but so can other types of fisherman. As I have told my wife, whether a rich butt or a poor butt, still smells like butt.

I have never gotten anything huge from bass island but I have heard reports about the pool below the riffles. I did report some time ago about a water survey conducted by the utilities company and saw them shock the water. Mainly cats, horsehead suckers, and some small darters. No bass. The carp I assume are sensitive to movement and electricity so got out of dodge before getting stunned.

Montana is on the to do list. Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> ... or ten year old Fenwick...


Now you're talking! Some of the best fly fishing workhorses.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> I fly fish 95% of the time.


Have you tried Todds Fork? In my opinion it was invented for flyfishing. Small but not too small. Wide open riverbed with plenty of room to cast.
smallies and kentucky spots.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Everything except the fishing part, the guys from Scioto and the meeting was fabricated. I was just funning around and thumbing my nose at eastsiders. It's all good fun. 
As a matter of fact, I did speak to a nice fellow in an expensive SUV that was very helpfull and no, he didn't have a "dainty little dog".


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Everything except the fishing part, the guys from Scioto and the meeting was fabricated. I was just funning around and thumbing my nose at eastsiders. It's all good fun.
> As a matter of fact, I did speak to a nice fellow in an expensive SUV that was very helpfull and no, he didn't have a "dainty little dog".


Funny you say that, because I was lookin' at the GMR on the west side, and I got directions from a toothless man in a rusty 80's pickup with a goat in the back... Was that you?

( :T   )


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Funny you say that, because I was lookin' at the GMR on the west side, and I got directions from a toothless man in a rusty 80's pickup with a goat in the back... Was that you?
> ( :T   )


Maybe that was Gabethegoat! 


Just kidding. I actually met him out on a float yesterday as we sailed down passed Bass Island. How long were you down there, CO? We saw a friendly guy fishing there that shouted out that he'd caught 3 bass there by the bridge. Gabethegoat was in a green canoe and I was in my gray inflatable boat.

Lots of people out on the river yesterday. Hopefully we get another warm front roll through in 2012.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Just kidding. I actually met him out on a float yesterday as we sailed down passed Bass Island. How long were you down there, CO?


I got there around 1:30 and left at 3:45. I did see a few people in yaks but I'm not thinkin I saw you. Besides, I had and Elin afternoon. Big Skunk!

Elin if you read this, no offense. Just me having more fun at someone elses expense....besides, you are good ol' west side folk!


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Funny you say that, because I was lookin' at the GMR on the west side, and I got directions from a toothless man in a rusty 80's pickup with a goat in the back... Was that you?



Mmmmm could be.....
What color was the goat?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Mmmmm could be.....
> What color was the goat?


I think that is the most westside thing I've ever heard someone say.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I think that is the most westside thing I've ever heard someone say.


You gotta represent!
Now about the goat?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

It might have been his inbred mother now that I think about it... Hard to tell, we don't have a lot of farm animals on the east side


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> Hard to tell, we don't have a lot of farm animals on the east side


Nah, you guys have fancy animals like those weird Alpacas...just sayin.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

But alpaca wool is so soft and luxurious... My Miata has alpaca seat covers...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> But alpaca wool is so soft and luxurious... My Miata has alpaca seat covers...


Jesus Christ. 
The Prosecution Rests.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL
In all seriousness, when I was fishing near Milford the other day, I ran in to a very nice gentleman on the river who gave me some tips on color choice that day... but he was in fact fly fishing, and his car was in fact a Miata...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> LOL
> In all seriousness, when I was fishing near Milford the other day, I ran in to a very nice gentleman on the river who gave me some tips on color choice that day... but he was in fact fly fishing, and his car was in fact a Miata...


Dude! Matulamj and I ran into that same guy, lol. Dark blue or black Miata, right? We thought he was Irish...nice guy for sure. He said he was "too old for the internetz".


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Dude! Matulamj and I ran into that same guy, lol. Dark blue or black Miata, right? We thought he was Irish...nice guy for sure. He said he was "too old for the internetz".


Haha well I guess I don't have to worry about him reading my post then! Sounds like the same guy.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Haha well I guess I don't have to worry about him reading my post then! Sounds like the same guy.


Hmm... He gave you a tip on color? I gave him a tip on color the day we ran into him, so he must have given you MY tip on color, so basically I gave YOU a tip on color. Your welcome dude.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Well la di da, I didn't even take his advice!
I can catch 'em on any color anwyays


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

kingofamberley said:


> Well la di da, I didn't even take his advice!
> I can catch 'em on any color anwyays


Like a boss.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

It reminds me of that all state commercial

It's like you guys are connected....

[YOUTUBE]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/k9EBcNEKkcY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> Hmm... He gave you a tip on color? I gave him a tip on color the day we ran into him, so he must have given you MY tip on color, so basically I gave YOU a tip on color. Your welcome dude.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was fishing at Kelly's Nature Preserve once and some creep tried to give me a flesh colored tip  Don't back into your parking spot!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

GarrettMyers said:


> I was fishing at Kelly's Nature Preserve once and some creep tried to give me a flesh colored tip  Don't back into your parking spot!


HOUSE can tell you all about that.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> HOUSE can tell you all about that.


Dude, no joke...I went there to fish with BA earlier this summer and I got there 20minutes before daylight and some creepy middle aged dude was backed into a spot with his lights off. I parked my SUV backwards because I had to get my fishing gear out and the dude got out of his car and started walking towards me. I asked him if he was going fishing and he said "No, just killing time before work". He stopped half way and then he went into the port-o-let and when he came out he started walking towards me again. So now I'm thinking I'm going to have to mace this guy or something, but BA pulled up just in time and the dude B-lined it for his car without saying anything else to me and peeled out of the lot. I don't fish there alone any more...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah when you see/hear my truck coming you know you don't want any part of that! 

Co-angler, you should see the looks *I* get when I pull MY truck into that parking lot at bass island... '85 F150 with no exhaust and KY plates. I'm pretty sure they think I've come to eat them haha.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BassAddict83 said:


> Co-angler, you should see the looks *I* get when I pull MY truck into that parking lot at bass island... '85 F150 with no exhaust and KY plates. I'm pretty sure they think I've come to eat them haha.


Oh ho ho.....what I wouldn't give to be ridin shotgun on those occasions!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

LOL.... I've heard that place has some of that going on, but I wasn't sure if it was true or not.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

WAREHOUSE said:


> Dude, no joke...I went there to fish with BA earlier this summer and I got there 20minutes before daylight and some creepy middle aged dude was backed into a spot with his lights off. I parked my SUV backwards because I had to get my fishing gear out and the dude got out of his car and started walking towards me. I asked him if he was going fishing and he said "No, just killing time before work". He stopped half way and then he went into the port-o-let and when he came out he started walking towards me again. So now I'm thinking I'm going to have to mace this guy or something, but BA pulled up just in time and the dude B-lined it for his car without saying anything else to me and peeled out of the lot. I don't fish there alone any more...


I dont fish the LMR much but I was in that area once (I think) and I encountered similar circumstances that sent my creep-o-meter off the scale. Ive lived in Hamilton most of my life, I have a high threshold of creepiness.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

So assuming bass addict didn't show. What would you have done? Backing up signals some kind of consent and is there is some sort of no take backs or something or does it take someone to pull out a knife and get all stabby before they realize you truly are there to go fishing. Real fishing.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I would call the cops. That park already has a sign that says something to the effect of "Plain clothes police patrol this area" 

Clermont County Sheriff 
Non-Emergency Service Requests - (513) 732-2231


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> I dont fish the LMR much but I was in that area once (I think) and I encountered similar circumstances that sent my creep-o-meter off the scale. Ive lived in Hamilton most of my life, I have a high threshold of creepiness.


You know it is bad when your from hamilton and it creeps you out. I guess the lesson learned here is never to back into a parking space. If BA would of backed into his parking spot also would the guy have to choose between you. Have a funny comment to insert here but it would get deleted pretty quick.


----------

